# ارجوووكم ساعدوني متخرج بتقدير مقبول .. هل تلاشى الامل ؟



## بدر حمد (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني واعزائي .. انا مهندس حديث التخرج ولكن للاسف معدلي مقبول وأجد الخجل من نفسي في ان اعرض شهادتي للمختص في التوظيف لاي شركة 

اتيت اليكم لاستفيد منكم انتم اهل الخبره ولديكم الثقه في انفسكم وبعلمكم , وانا ياحيف على حالي شهادة مقبول وبدون اي خبره , وطموحي كان للبعيد والامل كان موجود ولكنه تلاشى مع الدرجات السيئه , ياجماعة انا متحطم لابعد درجه : (

بالله عليكم انصحوني , وجهوني , افيدوني , طموحي كان اكبر من مقبول ولكن الظروف والنصيب مكتوب وهذا اللي حصل 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (6 يوليو 2008)

*مبروووووووووك*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً بك أخي بدر ولا يهمك ومبروووووووووك التخرج .... :84:

لا تخجل ولا شي ... ابدأ وقدم اوراقك وستجد القبول بإذن الله 

المهم لا تحصر نفسك في مجال تقديم واحد ولا تشترط في قبول مكان العمل

جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق وأعلمنا بإذن الله حين تجد الوظيفة المناسبة




بدر حمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني واعزائي .. انا مهندس حديث التخرج ولكن للاسف معدلي مقبول وأجد الخجل من نفسي في ان اعرض شهادتي للمختص في التوظيف لاي شركة
> 
> ...


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

خذ كورسات اخى فى مجالك وهذا شىء مفروغ من الكلام فيه وباذن الله ربنا يسهلك
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## م ميكانيكي (6 يوليو 2008)

نفس المشكلة ........نتمنى الردود يا اهل الخبرة...وجزاكم الله خيرا
<<<الله يوفقني واياك اخي بدر وجميع المسلمين.....ولاتنسى الاستغفار
{اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً حَسَناً} 

[هود: 3 ]

:{اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ
مِدْرَاراً وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ} [هود: 52]

{اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَعَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً} 

[نوح :10ـ12]


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام.... انا عندي الحل فاسمعوا وسامحوني علي المقدمة دي:
اولا معظم اصحاب التقديرات الضعيفة هما السبب فيها ... اذن لا تلوم القدر او الدنيا ولا تتعلل بل ترضي بالنتيجة لانها تناسب افعالك كنت مكسل بتتدلع مش فاضي عندك مشاكل نفسية انتا حطيت نفسك فيها دي كلها افعالك.....
مذاكرتش يبقي لازم مجموعك يطلع ضعيف (افعال ونتائج)

اذن ايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اولا تشوف ايه اللي في ايدك ممكن تعمله ..... قصدي تفكر مش كل حاجه تسأل.... لان اللي بيسأل كتير يبقي بيستسهل ومش عايز يتعب نفسه (زي ما كان في الكلية بيتدلع)
طيب انتا عايز تشتغل في مصنع مهندس هيدروليك مثلا يبقي تركز علي دواير الهيدروليك وتتعلمها وتشوف لو حد من اصحابك شغال في المجال وتقعد معاه ولو تشتغل من غير فلوس اشتغل لانه دي هتديك نتايج كويسة في المستقبل 
ودي مادة واحدة مش قضية اقعد زاكرها تاني احفر فيها اشتري مراجع ومتسبش كبيرة ولا صغيرة الا وتفهمها......
صدقني هتدعيلي ....وتعمل كده في كل الشغل اللي هتتقدمله... 
وبالنسبة للتقدير لازم يكون دافع ليك انك متكررهاش تاني وتتأكد لانك جربت طعم نتايج الافعال المستهترة

اظن الكلام واضح واعرف حاجه: لما تبدأ تقول انا خجلان اعرف انك تحت وهتفضل تحت لانك هتبقي فااااااااشل

ولكن السؤال الصح: انا هسد في المهنه دي ولا لأ ولو مش هسد ايه اللي يمنعي(اكيد نقص علم وخبرة) يبقي العلم دي مشكلتك اما الخبرة بالممارسة كده تبقي أسد أسد ..........الكلام واضح
ابدأ من اليوم.... وتوكل علي الله لانه كتبلك رزقك( راحه-شغل-فلوس) لو كترت من الراحه هتقلل من الفلوس- لأ قللت من الراحة وتعبت هتكتر من الشغل والفلوس.... دي ثوابت مش هتتغير ابدا ابدا ابدا

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه
وارنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه.... واجعلنا من الصالحين


م.أسامة عمر


----------



## بدر حمد (7 يوليو 2008)

المشرف العزيز : مهاجر
اشكرك على حسن كلامك وتشجيعك ونظرتك المتفائله والتي شرحت صدري وخففت من معاناتي .. جعلك الله ذخرا وفخرا

mnci
مشكور اخي واكيد الكورسات شي مفروغ منه

م.ميكانيكي
الله يكون بالعون ومشكور على نصيحتك .. فعلا الاستغفار باب من ابواب الرزق

ابن العميد
كلامك سليم اخي ولكنك تفتقر الى الاسلوب .. شكرا لك


----------



## ابن العميد (7 يوليو 2008)

اسف لو كان كلامي قوي(انا قصدته فعلا) كلام بيجرح لكن بيفوق
وصدقني لو ما كنتش عايزك تفوق لمصلحتك لكنت مشاهد فقط مش مشارك
يارب تكون وصلت لفكرتي..... واسف مرة تانية


----------



## مهاجر (7 يوليو 2008)

*توكلوا على الله*

السلام عليكم

الأخ المهندس: أسامة عمر

نشكرك على النصيحة بس للأسف لا تعلم ما يعنيه أن تكون متخرج من جامعة ام القرى

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الأخ بدر والأخ الميكانيكي

أنا أعني ما أقوله توكلوا على الله وبرأس مرفوعة قدموا على التوظيف وفي أماكن متفرقة وبإذن الله سيأتي الفرج قريباً





> ابن العميد
> كلامك سليم اخي ولكنك تفتقر الى الاسلوب .. شكرا لك





ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الكرام.... انا عندي الحل فاسمعوا وسامحوني علي المقدمة دي:
> اولا معظم اصحاب التقديرات الضعيفة هما السبب فيها ... اذن لا تلوم القدر او الدنيا ولا تتعلل بل ترضي بالنتيجة لانها تناسب افعالك كنت مكسل بتتدلع مش فاضي عندك مشاكل نفسية انتا حطيت نفسك فيها دي كلها افعالك.....
> مذاكرتش يبقي لازم مجموعك يطلع ضعيف (افعال ونتائج)
> ...


----------



## بدر حمد (7 يوليو 2008)

المهندس اسامه عمر .. اعلم بان مقصدك هو المصلحه وعدم الاحباط .. وانت قمت بنصيحتي بطريقتك التي تراها مناسبه .. واشكرك عليها .. واود ان اطلب منك طلبا بسيطا .. تخيل انك انت من يبحث عن النصيحه .. فكيف تود ان تكون الطريقه الموجهه اليك ؟ ( هذا هو الفرق )

المهندس \ مهاجر 
صدقت بكلمتك ورب الكعبه .. في هندسة جامعة ام القرى .. الداخل فيها مفقود والخارج منها مولود ! الى الان وعلى مر زمن طويل لم يتخرج احد بتقدير ممتاز ونسبة قليله من الجيد جدا .. والبقيه يترنحون بين الجيد والمقبول .. اصادق على كلام المهندس اسامه بان التقصير كان مني ولكن هيهات هيهات اذا كان الكادر " يزيد الطين بله " ..

بس مستغرب كيف عرفت اني من ام القرى ؟


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

بالتوفيق لك وتذكر....
الصخور قد تسد الطريق أمام الضعيف.....
ولكن القوي يصعد عليها لعبور الطريق.


----------



## مهاجر (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي بإذن الله ميسرة ... اما كيف عرفت أنك خريج ام القرى ... فهذا سر.. وطمنا عند إيجادك للوظيفة 



بدر حمد قال:


> المهندس \ مهاجر
> صدقت بكلمتك ورب الكعبه .. في هندسة جامعة ام القرى .. الداخل فيها مفقود والخارج منها مولود ! الى الان وعلى مر زمن طويل لم يتخرج احد بتقدير ممتاز ونسبة قليله من الجيد جدا .. والبقيه يترنحون بين الجيد والمقبول .. اصادق على كلام المهندس اسامه بان التقصير كان مني ولكن هيهات هيهات اذا كان الكادر " يزيد الطين بله " ..
> 
> بس مستغرب كيف عرفت اني من ام القرى ؟


----------



## نايف علي (7 يوليو 2008)

يابو محمد بلاش فضايح عن جامعتنا 

:68:

لكن لتعلم أخي أبو محمد والإخوة 

أن الجامعة في تغير منذ بدأ تطبيق برنامج السنة التحضيرية وأن التقدير ممتاز وجيدجداً أصبح موجود وبكثرة ، وأنا من أول دفعة طُبق عليها النظام المذكور .

صحيح أنا مازلنا في المؤخرة عن بقية الجامعات السعودية لكن هذا لايعني أني كطالب في جامعة أم القرى 

أستسلم للواقع وأركن إليه لأنه في النهاية ما سأتعلمه هو الذي يبقى لي شخصياً ، ولأن العلم بحر لاساحل له ، ولن يمنعك أحد كائناً من كان من أن تتعلم أو تطور نفسك .

لذلك أنصح إخواني جميعاً سواءً خريجين أو غير خريجين أن يتناسوا مامضى من الأيام ، وأن يبدأوا صفحة جديدة من الحياة فالحسرة لافائدة منها بل هي مضيعة للوقت والجهد وتُبقي الشخص في همومه وأحزانه لايقوى على تغيير واقعه .

ابدأ صفحة جديدة من التفاءل وتذكر أن مفتاح العلم هو القراءة ، وهو أقصر الطرق إلى العلم والتقنية .

وتوكل على الله ثم طبق مبدأ التعليم الذاتي فهذا النوع على الرغم من صعوبته إلا أنه مجال ناجح واسأل مجرب  .

في النهاية اعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وأن ما أخطئك لم يكن ليصيبك ، وتذكر وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس رضي الله عنه : 

"يا غلام إني أعلمك كلمات احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك

إذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله واعلم أن الأمة لو

اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك ولو

اجتمعواعلى أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك

رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف "

أسأل الله أن ييسر أمرك وينير دربك .​


----------



## ابن العميد (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا شكلي افتريت شوية
بس هقولك ايه سبب تعنيفي لك
فيه ناس بترمي المشكلة علي الزمن والقدر وتعمل شماعه تعلق عليها اخطائهم(ودول انا علي طول بقابلهم)
وبصراحه كنت عايز تموت عندك حته الاوهام دي وتخليك صخرة نازله علي منحدر 
ليها الف طريق تمشي فيه



واسف لو شديت عليكم 
اخوكم- اسامة عمر


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع المشاركين

وأهنئكم على هذا النقاش الهاديء الذي في مجمله الفائدة بإذن الله


----------



## نايف علي (8 يوليو 2008)

أبو محمد 

تواجدك معنا أفضل غنيمة


----------



## بدر حمد (8 يوليو 2008)

من واجبي ان اشكر كل من اثرى الموضوع برده وكلامه الرائع .. كلكم ابدعتوا بدون اي استثناء 

مهاجر : نسيت اني حاط الاقامه بمكه ومن هالشي انت عرفت اني من ام القرى .. اجل سر هاه هههههههههه !!! وان شاء الله اعلمك اذا توظفت باخر الصيف لان باقي لي ماده بالصيفي وانتحر قصدي اتخرج 

نايف : ترى الرجال اللي انت خابر مايحب الفلسفه .. اهم شي تجاوب اذا سالك .. وتذاكر اللي اخذته معاه اول باول .. وانا اشهد انه رجال والنعم فيه واحبه واقدره رغم اني غرزت عنده بالباور بس اني استاهل .. اجل فيه احد يدخل اختبار نهائي بالباور ومايعرف يطلع الانثالبي !! خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## نتيجة رقم (8 يوليو 2008)

*تحياتي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله الشباب أفادوك كثيرا ولكن بودي الخص كلامهم:

- توكل على الله واطلب منه أن يفتح لك أبواب الرزق.
- لا تخجل فالماضي قد انتهى ولكن اعتبر من الماضي فقط لاغير.
- حاول تبحث عن الواسطات بعد التوكل على الله.
- أي خدمة اتصل علي يمكن أقدر اساعدك.

من أي جامعة تخرجت؟


----------



## عمران احمد (9 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا الموضوع ده و اسمحوا لى ان اشارك ببعض النقاط:-
اولا:- الامل موجود طالما ان هناك حياه و لا يأس مع الحياه
ثانيا:- (السوال دلوقتى :- المواد اللى درستها فى الجامعه (اى كلية سواء هندسه او طب او تجارة او الخ ........................ ما مقدار فهمك ليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هوه ده المهم 
انا اعتقد ان اى مهنه فى الدنيا محتاجه الى (فهم لما درست) سواء هندسه او طب او الخ ......................
بمعنى اخر (ان العلم موجود كتير فى الكتب و المراجع) بس ان فهمت ايه منها او طبقت منها ايه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اذنا التقدير مهم بس المهم ان تكون فاهم شغلك او انت هتعمل ايه فى المكان اللى هتشتغل فيه
ثالثا:- اى شركه محترمه و كبيره يعمل لك اختبار او مقابله شخصيه و على اساسها يبدا التقييم و المهم عند الشركات دى انت هتفيدوهم بى ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
التقدير ده جزء ممكن يساعدك بس المهم مقدار فهمك 
ليه انا بقول كده (اى شركه محتاج لل output بتاعك فى الشغل لو عالى اذنا شكرا و مبروك التعيين)
رابعا:- حاول تاخذ شوية كورسات منها اللغة الانجليزيه و فى التخصص
خامسا:- حاول ان تصقل نفسك بالخبرة و لا تمر على اى معلومه اى كانت مر الكرام
سادسا:- اتمنى الى الجميع التوفيق و( اسال الله العظيم ان يجمعنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله)


----------



## بدر حمد (9 يوليو 2008)

ابارك للمنتدى على رواده واعضاءه .. فعلا اصحاب عقل ورؤيه ونصيحه وتعاون كبير

نتيجة رقم
اشكرك على ردك الرائع .. وانا خريج جامعة ام القرى ولدي كورس انجليزي لمدة ست شهور من كندا .. يعني الانقلش والحمدلله ماشي حالي فيه.. بس مو محترف للامانه.

عمران احمد
شكرا لك اخي الكريم .. من الممكن ان يتخرج الطالب بمعدل ضعيف ولكنه في الميدان يعطي انتاجا كبيرا .. حينها سمعته في الشركة التي يعمل بها تصل الى شركات اخرى فيتهافتون اليه دون النظر الى المعدل.. 
واجد نفسي في علم التبريد والتكييف .. ولدي خلفيه جيده عن هذا العلم ولكن درجاتي في مادة التبريد ( بتكسف الوش ) على قولة اخواننا المصريين  .. عموما انا متوكل على الله .. هذا ماضي وعدّى .. والمستقبل امام الجميع.


----------



## مهاجر (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

الموضوع مهم جداً لرواد الملتقى ...

بالتوفيق للجميع والنقاش ولله الحمد إيجابي 

واصلوا جزاكم الله خير

الأخ بدر هذا كان أحد الأسباب وليس السبب الرئيسي صدقني ...



> مهاجر : نسيت اني حاط الاقامه بمكه ومن هالشي انت عرفت اني من ام القرى .. اجل سر هاه هههههههههه !!! وان شاء الله اعلمك اذا توظفت باخر الصيف لان باقي لي ماده بالصيفي وانتحر قصدي اتخرج


----------



## عالي المستوى (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الف مبــروكـ التخرج يالغـــالي ،،،،،،

ومن وجهة نظري المعدل مجرد عامل مساعد لقبولكـ في اي شركة ،، والخبره والقدره هم العاملين الأساسيين ،، وطبعاً الخبرة غالباً بتكون قليلة عند اي متخرج ،، بس بتكـون في يده وتكون زيادتها هي مهمته سواء بعد ما يشتغل او قبل لا يلقى الوظيفة .

وتأكد دائماً ان المكتوب ما منه هروب ، واللي يكتبه الله فيـه الخير دائماً ..

اتمنى لكـ التوفيق دنيا وآخرة ،،،، وعقبالي انا ادخل هندسة الميكانيكا واتخرج منـها بمعدل ممتاز ان شاء اللـه ـ ادعولي ـ ..

بالتوفيق ،، وللأمــــام ..


----------



## الذكي (10 يوليو 2008)

في هذا القسم خاصة الخبرة اهم من المعدل حاول تكسب الخبرة للتعويض عن المعدل وكل الشركات حتطلبك اخوك ميكانيك من اليمن ومجرب


----------



## بدر حمد (11 يوليو 2008)

لعل هذا الموضوع يكون فاتحة خير لي وللاخرين ممن يعانون المشكله ذاتها .. قبل عدة ايام ذكر لي احد الدكاترة من القسم ان المعدل ليس مهما في حال انك تملك اداوت المهندس .. ويقصد بالاداوت هي تلك التي درسناها جميعا في الجامعه مثلا برنامج الاوتوكاد .. لغة البرمجه مثل ++C .. برنامج MATLAB .. وغيرها الكثير
واستطرد الدكتور قائلا : ان اقوى اداة للمهندس الميكانيكي هو قدرته على التعامل مع برنامج Ansys فهو بمثابة الجوكر مهما كان المعدل .. واضاف : ان هناك طالب تخرج من القسم بمعدل 1,001 من 4 والان هو موظف بمرتب افضل من دكتور جامعي .. 
(وبصراحه هذه الكلمات انارت طريقي خاصة وان مشروع التخرج الذي عملته كان على نفس البرنامج )

هذه نصيحه لي وللجميع .. بان يتوسعوا في الامكانيات والايمان بان التعويض ليس مستحيلا ومهما كان هناك حياه فليس هناك يأس

مهاجر : ياخي وش دراك طيب  ؟
عالي المستوى , الذكي .. فعلا كلامكم بان الخبره عامل كبير واهم من المعدل خاصة للميكانيكا .. والرضى بالقليل في بداية المشوار لاكتساب الخبره والمعرفه مؤشر جيد في التخطيط لمستقبل افضل 

الله الموفق


----------



## نايف علي (16 يوليو 2008)

بدر حمد قال:


> لعل هذا الموضوع يكون فاتحة خير لي وللاخرين ممن يعانون المشكله ذاتها .. قبل عدة ايام ذكر لي احد الدكاترة من القسم ان المعدل ليس مهما في حال انك تملك اداوت المهندس .. ويقصد بالاداوت هي تلك التي درسناها جميعا في الجامعه مثلا برنامج الاوتوكاد .. لغة البرمجه مثل ++c .. برنامج Matlab .. وغيرها الكثير
> واستطرد الدكتور قائلا : ان اقوى اداة للمهندس الميكانيكي هو قدرته على التعامل مع برنامج Ansys فهو بمثابة الجوكر مهما كان المعدل .. واضاف : ان هناك طالب تخرج من القسم بمعدل 1,001 من 4 والان هو موظف بمرتب افضل من دكتور جامعي ..
> (وبصراحه هذه الكلمات انارت طريقي خاصة وان مشروع التخرج الذي عملته كان على نفس البرنامج )



هاه أشوفك عارف السر طيب ياخي ليه مغلبنا 

فعلاً الأدوات المساعدة للمهندس هي التي تفيد المهندس وخصوصاً برامج التصميم 

إلا على فكرة مشروعك كان مع من ؟


----------



## مهاجر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بالتوفيق وباذن الله ميسرة ...*

السلام عليكم

كلام حلو .... وخلي الطابق مستووووووووور




بدر حمد قال:


> لعل هذا الموضوع يكون فاتحة خير لي وللاخرين ممن يعانون المشكله ذاتها .. قبل عدة ايام ذكر لي احد الدكاترة من القسم ان المعدل ليس مهما في حال انك تملك اداوت المهندس .. ويقصد بالاداوت هي تلك التي درسناها جميعا في الجامعه مثلا برنامج الاوتوكاد .. لغة البرمجه مثل ++c .. برنامج Matlab .. وغيرها الكثير
> واستطرد الدكتور قائلا : ان اقوى اداة للمهندس الميكانيكي هو قدرته على التعامل مع برنامج Ansys فهو بمثابة الجوكر مهما كان المعدل .. واضاف : ان هناك طالب تخرج من القسم بمعدل 1,001 من 4 والان هو موظف بمرتب افضل من دكتور جامعي ..
> (وبصراحه هذه الكلمات انارت طريقي خاصة وان مشروع التخرج الذي عملته كان على نفس البرنامج )
> 
> ...


----------

